# Splitting baseball bats lengthwise



## PapaCompanyCNC (Nov 23, 2021)

I recently sawed 100 wooden bats in half with a bandsaw sled and 1” blade. It worked perfectly and reliably each time, which was a surprise. I had little luck finding any advice on this topic before I started this project and so I just wanted to share my experience and success. These bat halves will be used to make a wall installation in a North Texas sports bar. Below is a long video documenting the process:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, PC.
it would be interesting if you tell us why you are cutting them in half and what is the project.
maybe some still photos of the completed projects.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Very nice! I would have tried to have some clamping at the fat end, but it looks like it wasn't needed.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> it would be interesting if you tell us why you are cutting them in half and what is the project.


From the original post:


PapaCompanyCNC said:


> These bat halves will be used to make a wall installation in a North Texas sports bar.


I would like to see a photo of the completed installation. Nobody would mind if you included photos of the work in progress if it has some woodworking interest, too.


----------

